# How do I ??



## shagnut (Feb 14, 2013)

When the subject gets long and it says more below here how do I make it so they will be in order without that so I don't have to go back & forth?  I can't always find all the replies? I know this has been covered but I can't find it.  

TIA  Shaggy

Click on *BBS Help* in the blue bar, and scroll down to *Reading/Searching Messages*.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 14, 2013)

Click on *BBS Help* in the blue bar, and scroll down to *Reading/Searching Messages*.


----------

